# Boy or girl?



## Snowballbun (Apr 18, 2010)

This is my 5 1/2 month old dwarf hotot. Please help me tell if this is a boy or a girl. Thank you


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

Girl! :?:biggrin2::spintongue


----------



## Snowballbun (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok, thank you. Are you pretty sure? I've been trying to figure this whole thing out  I was trying to get a good pic, and if I had to pick I would probably say girl, but I have the humping bunny that's been acting like a boy lol.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

Its a little hard to see.. Somebody eles will help ya better! 

Boy:
http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexingboys.shtml

Girl:
http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexinggirls.shtml

Hope that will help better!


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm thinking girl, but I'm not great at sexing - hopefully someone more experienced will come along!

Good picture though


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 18, 2010)

I would say girl...


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 19, 2010)

From the pic I would def say girl.....but anything in the pic could make it seem different. 

Look how similar this pic looks to yours- and this is a girl






As opposed to a male:








From your pic, I would bet money 'she's' a girl


----------



## kmtangelkrystal (Apr 19, 2010)

well i have a similar question for the topic then... my small whit kit has six circular fur spots on its belly, and the brown kit dose not, dose that mean that the white kit is a girl ????


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 19, 2010)

Female rabbits can also exhibit 'male' sexual behaviours eg. humping, mounting etc. 

My female dog Pippa will actually mount our male dogs when our other female Lucy goes into heat, and will 'hump' them.

Humping is also a sign of dominance (this act of often not sexual in nature at all), and, as you mentioned in another thread, it is possible that you have quite a dominant bunny on your hands. Neutering/spaying can lesson or completely stop any of this kind of behaviour, alongside aggression, territorial issues, spraying, and improving litterbox habits.

kmtangelkrystal Are you talking about nipples? I think male rabbits also have nipples- why wouldn't they? Our male dogs have nipples, male cats have nipples, men have nipples!! They just aren't nearly as noticeable or prominant in males as they are in females- nipples are especially prominent in females that are pregnant, and those that have given birth (they often seem to "go down" fully after an animal has had pups/kits etc. )
How old are your kits? Is it possible to determine their sex yet? If so, then I would recommend that as the most reliable way to work out if they are male or female- it's still not great, but it's the best you have until bunny balls start to appear .

Jen


----------



## kmtangelkrystal (Apr 19, 2010)

they are a week today, i asked because i read that if they have more than four then they are females,lol they both have the sots


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually this source says that bucks do not possess nipples:

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/smanimal/rabbit.html

"Does have 8-10 mammary glands and nipples, however bucks do not possess nipples"

So I really don't know. I have never felt nipples on my male buns but then again they could be so small that I can't feel them.

Different sources seem to say different things....maybe someone with more knowledge can help? 

Jen


----------



## kmtangelkrystal (Apr 19, 2010)

well do you think its developing nipples or no?


----------



## Pipp (Apr 19, 2010)

more pics...


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 19, 2010)

*kmtangelkrystal wrote: *


> well do you think its developing nipples or no?



Lol I know as much as you- soz. I'm hoping someone who knows a little more about it can help, cos otherwise I am just speculating.

Jen


----------



## Snowballbun (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys...I guess the confusing thing is that their parts seem to "pop" out. Also I think it's normal for the genitals to be darker red like on a girl. When I questioned the vet tech again and she showed her to the vet, they said it looked like a penis. But maybe this was because they said it was popping out. And he didn't feel any testicles. But the other 2 vets previously had said girl. I'm thinking that's what we should go with then  

My poor girl when she had syphilis, her parts were popping out on their own. You didn't have to look through her fur to find them because they were red and sticking out. They were very ouchie with a couple of scabs. They look sooooo much better. 

I guess hands down I will find out when I take her for a spay lol. 

Do you guys think I should try and get another picture, or I'm hoping this one is pretty good  I wasn't sure if I should get one where her parts are pushed out a little more. It was hard doing it, it took 3 people to get pics lol. One to hold bunny, one to find what I was looking for and one for the camera lol.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol i can imagine how hard it was to get that pic!!!

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Snowball is good for a boy or a girl, so I would wait for the appearance of bunny balls. If by about 5/6 months you or the vet can't find any, I think you're safe to say it is a girl.
Plus, when he/she is bigger, it might be easier to see whether it's boy bits or girl bits. 

Try and be genderless when u buy toys, in case you traumatise 'him' by getting a pink blanket or something hahaha


----------



## Snowballbun (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yea you're right, I wouldn't want to demasculize (is that a word? haha) him. But you're right, I guess I shouldn't worry about it. I love her/him to death anyways!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 19, 2010)

You know, I was working at a vets for a few years, and I was standing in on this one consultation, where a woman brought in her new Netherland dwarf in.
She had had the bun for a good few weeks now, and asked the vet to determine the sex for sure (there had been speculation). The vet then determined it was definately a girl.
She then goes 'oh no- I wanted a boy. No- she'll have to go. I'll get another one'.
No emotion at all! Just....business....She didn't have any other bunnies, so it wasn't like she needed a specific gender to bond with another.

I was shocked!

After twenty seconds I am hooked lol! How she could not be unbreakably attached to that nethie after weeks shocked me.

:O

Jen


----------



## Snowballbun (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG that is horrible. That lady does not deserve a rabbit if she just thinks it is disposable. Would she do that with a human child? Bunnies are the most precious thing in the world, and how could you not love it regardless of what sex? Especially after having the baby and you would think becoming attached to it (and the poor bunny being attached and then let go)


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 19, 2010)

I totally agree with you. My rabbits are part of my family- I love them with all my heart, and my life revolves around them, and trying to give them the best possible.

I don't think there could be anything that would ever make me give them up. If I wanted to move to a place that didn't allow rabbits....then I just wouldn't move. I have avoided some wonderful apartments for that reason. 

So many people I know can't understand how someone could love a rabbit, and it be their whole world- they actually put me down about it and laugh...and it makes me so mad I almost see red. But that is totally another discussion. But boy they are gonna get a slap one day...

 Jen


----------

